# A Crate full of Babies



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are little bundled babies I am making, only 2" long. Their little hats come off but the blankets are non-removable.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet! Sure to be well loved.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Aww, cute. What fun baby shower favors.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG they are just divine.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

for what ceremony .


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

They are adorable, a lady who used to be on here (Lauralarts?) made similar. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> They are adorable, a lady who used to be on here (Lauralarts?) made similar. :thumbup:


Yes, she's the one who teaches me the sculpting  She sells the little molds I used to make them.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How very sweet!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

just Adorable


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Aliciabell (Apr 25, 2015)

I want one! They are darling. How much?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Precious!&#128118;&#127995;


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just adorable. Did you knit the hats and blankets? As mentioned they would make adorable shower favors.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely, a keepsake or baby shower gift. *winked*


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just too cute


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

A cute idea for sure.. xo ws


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've received some inquiries as to the mold and the wrappings for the babies.

There is really no pattern for the hats and the blanket. The blanket is a 3" x 3" square folded and glued to the baby.

I am attaching a picture of how I made the little hats.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my! I am in love, they are fabulous.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you also sell the dolls?


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are cute! I just want to cuddle them.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> Do you also sell the dolls?


I don't sell them but my friend does.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/245549833/bundled-baby-miniature-ooak-polymer-clay?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

So sweet.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

that is so very cute i loved all the little babies great job made me smile


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely little babies.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Where is Lauralarts these days?


Chrissy said:


> They are adorable, a lady who used to be on here (Lauralarts?) made similar. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Where is Lauralarts these days?


She's still around. I see her several times a week as she has hired me part time to help her with her shops. We have so much fun I feel guilty getting paid


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> Yes, she's the one who teaches me the sculpting  She sells the little molds I used to make them.


She taught you well. Please pass on my good wishes to her, she is missed on here. :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes she is missed.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> She taught you well. Please pass on my good wishes to her, she is missed on here. :thumbup:


Hi Chrissy,

Thank you so much. I still pop in occasionally. I have missed being on KP regularly as well. I must visit more often


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Yes she is missed.


Thank you sam0767, that means so much to me.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Hi Chrissy,
> 
> Thank you so much. I still pop in occasionally. I have missed being on KP regularly as well. I must visit more often


Please 'pop in' whenever you can. :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Give her my regards.


Punkin51 said:


> She's still around. I see her several times a week as she has hired me part time to help her with her shops. We have so much fun I feel guilty getting paid


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Give her my regards.


Mine too.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> She's still around. I see her several times a week as she has hired me part time to help her with her shops. We have so much fun I feel guilty getting paid


You lucky lady, enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Aliciabell (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't know these women and don't get any money to say this. But... these babies are just darling! I ordered them to put in memory boxes. Fast delivery and great emails for help. Thank you so much.


----------

